# Young, TTC casually with irregular cycles, Join me!



## Haylee.

My name is Haylee, I am 21 and my OH is 23. I am always looking to meet new people and chat about TTC or just anything really :haha: we haven't been trying long, and I am trying to stay optimistic and open minded. Good luck ladies xx :friends:


:dust:​


----------



## Faith n Hope

Hello!
I also have irregular cycles! Its so frustrating!
Sending lots of Baby Dust!
x


----------



## Haylee.

Hi Faith n Hope :flow:
Love your user name, I'm trying vitamin B6 and St John's Wort this month and hoping it helps with my cycles. Have you had irregular cycles your whole life? Mine only seem to go crazy when I was WTT :dohh:
xx
Lots of dust to you too 
:dust:


----------



## princesslou

hi! been ttc for 4months now, and for the past 2months iv been irregular. its like my bodys trying to make it even harder for me :( AF on Jan 8th so hoping this christmas/new year is gonna give me some luck! xx


----------



## Haylee.

Hi princesslou :wave:
I hope the 8th brings you some wonderful news! :hugs:
Do you think it's the stress of TTC making your periods irregular? My doctor seems to think my irregular cycles are okay :dohh: I wish there was something we could do to fix it :hugs:
xx


----------



## princesslou

I'm hoping soo :hugs:
I think maybe it is the stress of ttc, but my cycles are all wrong now and its more stressful!
Feeling strange today, love my boyfriend to bits. but today i'm nearly crying being without him :cry:

you ever felt like this? xx

*~ Baby Dust For You ~*


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thanks! Im glad u like my name! Im just taking Folic Acid?! Debating if anything else might help? I dont know whether im ovulating or not? So im debating trying the whole temping OPK thing? But then I dont wnat to put too much pressure on things either? I keep getting told not too stress but its easier said than done! Ive always been quite irregular! Its so annoying? Makes things harder and more worrying!
Sending lots of Baby Dust!
I was so concerned I went to the Drs but they said they wont test and cant give answers until its been a year of TTC! Drives u mad! Have u been to the Drs?
xox


----------



## princesslou

hi faith n hope, i got told same by docs. saying got to be a year of trying. seems like a lifetime away though. i have also been thinking about the OPK thing too, might start next month.
Are you trying for your 1st? and how long u been TTC?
**~Heaps Of Baby Dust~**


----------



## Haylee.

Hi ladies :flow:
I went to the doctors when I had a really long cycle, I think it was cd47 I seen her, AF arrived cd51, she made me pee in two different cups lol.(difficult) and I got bloods taken, she gave me paperwork to take to the hospital to do some ultrasounds on my ovairian path, which I am still yet to get done. My other tests came back all clear, but I am really scared about the ultrasound results 

She said possibilty of endo or pcos :( but not definite. This is when we were ntnp, she also seems to think the length of my cycles aren't really a problem, it's more so if my "flow" has changed. 

I think she would say wait one year for OH to get tested though, there is probably a good reason behind why we have to wait a year, but it sucks! I hope you ladies get your :bfp: soon xx


----------



## Mump_hopeful

Happy new year ladies,

im new to all this... 

im 23 OH is 27 we have been together 4year 8 months and been :wedding: 7 months we stopped using contraception 3 years ago and due to being diagnoised with PCOS at 17 we hav had no luck, up untill May 2011 i got a visit form the :witch: 3 maybe 4 times however since May the visits have been frequent and fairly regular - i say regular, more so than they ever have been :haha::haha: :

May - 27th
June - 26th
July - 30th
Sep - 5th
Oct - 5th
oct - 27th

i think is safe to say that we are pretty much in the same boat, maybe we coud use all our experiances and problems to help each other.

xxxx


----------



## princesslou

haylee, iv had the ultrasound on my ovarys and tubes but everything came out fine. they wasnt helpful at the hospital though as they wouldnt tell me anything.
Anyone else having major mood swings? one minute im laughing and joking and 10 minutes later im cuddled up in a ball nearly crying! :(
I really wonder on the year idea, who desided that and why? this is gonna be my 5th month in a weeks time and it kills me to know its gonna take another 7months of trying before the doctor will help.
Good Luck To All, lets hope the new years gonna bring us some well deserved luck
:hugs


----------



## DooDah

Hello, I was wondering if I could join you girls?

I'm 19, OH is 20, have been ntnp for a few months, with no results yet. I've been with my OH since I was 15. We're engaged and think we're ready for our family to begin - we're just not in a huge rush.

:dust:


----------



## Faith n Hope

I know it does seem like a lifetime away!
Trying for 5 months, 6 at the end of this month now since I come off the pill!
Its my first im trying for!
How long had you been trying when you got thoses tests done? I got told I have to wait a year and me and my partner can both get tested at the same time! I think its because on average most people conceive within a year! But I got told if I conceive in the meantime I cant get my next smear done?!
Its so hard being irregular because you dont get the whole oh im late maybe this is it and testing to get negatives is depressing when you just dont know when ur due? Plus knowing when or if ur ovulating is a pain!
Sending lots of Baby Dust hopefully we can all help each other through this because we understand!
x


----------



## Haylee.

Mump_hopeful said:


> Happy new year ladies,
> 
> im new to all this...
> 
> im 23 OH is 27 we have been together 4year 8 months and been :wedding: 7 months we stopped using contraception 3 years ago and due to being diagnoised with PCOS at 17 we hav had no luck, up untill May 2011 i got a visit form the :witch: 3 maybe 4 times however since May the visits have been frequent and fairly regular - i say regular, more so than they ever have been :haha::haha: :
> 
> May - 27th
> June - 26th
> July - 30th
> Sep - 5th
> Oct - 5th
> oct - 27th
> 
> i think is safe to say that we are pretty much in the same boat, maybe we coud use all our experiances and problems to help each other.
> 
> xxxx

 Hi Mump_hopeful :wave: That's great your cycles have become more frequent :dance: I have to agree with you, we are all in the same boat, it's nice to meet people who have an understanding on what we are going through :hugs: xx 



princesslou said:


> haylee, iv had the ultrasound on my ovarys and tubes but everything came out fine. they wasnt helpful at the hospital though as they wouldnt tell me anything.
> Anyone else having major mood swings? one minute im laughing and joking and 10 minutes later im cuddled up in a ball nearly crying! :(
> I really wonder on the year idea, who desided that and why? this is gonna be my 5th month in a weeks time and it kills me to know its gonna take another 7months of trying before the doctor will help.
> Good Luck To All, lets hope the new years gonna bring us some well deserved luck
> :hugs

 Thanks princesslou :hugs: This is reassuring in a sense, funnily enough I am sh!t scared of hostpitals lol, and yep I'm with you all the way on the mood swing issues lol, it can get really annoying, especially if AF is approaching. :hugs: Fingers crossed this is your lucky month xx



DooDah said:


> Hello, I was wondering if I could join you girls?
> 
> I'm 19, OH is 20, have been ntnp for a few months, with no results yet. I've been with my OH since I was 15. We're engaged and think we're ready for our family to begin - we're just not in a huge rush.
> 
> :dust:

 Hi DooDah :wave: There is always room for more around here :haha: Congratulations on your engagement!! :wedding: Have you set a date? xxx



Faith n Hope said:


> I know it does seem like a lifetime away!
> Trying for 5 months, 6 at the end of this month now since I come off the pill!
> Its my first im trying for!
> How long had you been trying when you got thoses tests done? I got told I have to wait a year and me and my partner can both get tested at the same time! I think its because on average most people conceive within a year! But I got told if I conceive in the meantime I cant get my next smear done?!
> Its so hard being irregular because you dont get the whole oh im late maybe this is it and testing to get negatives is depressing when you just dont know when ur due? Plus knowing when or if ur ovulating is a pain!
> Sending lots of Baby Dust hopefully we can all help each other through this because we understand!
> x

I was thinking about the whole being late thing the other day! When the hell would I consider myself late? I am using opk and temping this cycle so I guess I will be able to go off that, well I hope!! I got a positive opk yesterday :dance: but then I am not too sure about my chart :dohh: xx

Yeah I'm pretty sure that is the reason why they would like couples to wait a year. It just sucks! BOO :( 

I am on cd 18 today, OH and I have done so much BDing the last few days lol, not only because we are trying but I think out of pure boredom too, lol we are just like ok back to the bedroom lol. I hope you all had lovely new year celebrations! 

Fingers crossed 2012 is our yeaar!!! xx

:dust::dust:​


----------



## DooDah

Thanks for the welcome :)

Haylee - My friend has irregular cycles and usually her GP says to wait 20 days from when she believes that she OVd to test :flower: It sounds like you're in a with a chance. The fertility friend website says there are 2/3 really good days to dtd (the two before you OV and the day) so if you hit one you're in with a pretty big chance (98% of the women with a bfp had BD on at least one of those days). Does temping really help? I've wanted to do it for a while but thought it seemed really complex.

We've not set a date yet but we're hoping for some time in 2014. It seems like ages away, but my OH is a med student, so by then we'll be in a more settled position.

I plan to test on Jan 15th I think, do any of you girls plan to test around that time?

Lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Mump_hopeful

since posting on this thread i can stop thinking and hoping that we could potentially be this years parents, and i would want to start my journey on anyother website.

i really do hope and wish you all so much luck and really hope those positives come soon.

xxx


----------



## princesslou

I'm on fertillity friend website too, but because of my cycles it gives me two AF days and six days in which to concieve. so im not sure if ill be on, on the 8th or the 9th. fingers crossed it wont come either day and can start testing as soon as possible.
congratulations on the engagment doodah :)
Haylee, the only thing bad about the ultrasound is waiting a week for the results. its very stressful.
Does anyone know if u can get a smear at a young age if you have irregular cycles?
im only 20, 21 in a months time

Good Luck to everyone this month :) lets get some positives :D
XxX ~******~


----------



## Faith n Hope

i get smears early but its because i lived in scotland for a while! but smears only test for cervical cancer?! if u want general testing for everything else you can go to a GUM clinic? but i think for other tests and concerns its waiting a year and going through Dr! I hate the wait! I have another 6 months! eak! x


----------



## Faith n Hope

oh I forgot to ask how did you get your ultrasound done and what does it test for? thank you! x


----------



## princesslou

i had it done after major cramps in my lower abdominal and abnormal bleeding. spent days in bed, couldnt work so went to doctors and was put on tablets for a week. after they didnt work i was sent for a ultrasound to check my ovarys. One of the reasons were to check if they were blocked. oh plus my stomach swells all the time no matter what i eat or drink, even if i dont. i heard this could be due to something wrong with your cervix, thats why i was wondering about the smear.
I had the ultrasound 2months ago and they said if the problems dont go away in 6months come back, but i cant wait that long. I already look 6month pregnant most days due to the swelling. Has anyone heard of anything like this before? and could help?

~*BabyDust For Everyone*~


----------



## DooDah

My doctor only offers smears for cervical cancer where I am. I think that faith n hope is right, usually they only give you testing when you've been ttc for over a year. I'm confused as to how they know how long you've been trying? I never saw my doctor before I began ttc so I guess people could just go in and say that they've been trying for a year anyway?

I hope that you get answers soon Princess lou. My OH is a med student but he's no use at all in advice for ttc! Have any of you ladies been tested for PCOS? :dust:


----------



## Haylee.

DooDah said:


> Thanks for the welcome :)
> 
> Haylee - My friend has irregular cycles and usually her GP says to wait 20 days from when she believes that she OVd to test :flower: It sounds like you're in a with a chance. The fertility friend website says there are 2/3 really good days to dtd (the two before you OV and the day) so if you hit one you're in with a pretty big chance (98% of the women with a bfp had BD on at least one of those days). Does temping really help? I've wanted to do it for a while but thought it seemed really complex.
> 
> We've not set a date yet but we're hoping for some time in 2014. It seems like ages away, but my OH is a med student, so by then we'll be in a more settled position.
> 
> I plan to test on Jan 15th I think, do any of you girls plan to test around that time?
> 
> Lots of sticky :dust:

 Hey Chick, Temping is Recording each day's body temperature - and charting the pattern of temperature changes -it will help pinpoint when when ovulation has occurred and determine future patterns for predicting ovulation, so I do find it quite helpful, especially bercause my cycles are irregular and I can O at different times each month. Alot of women think it may be a little too stressful, but I am really enjoying my charting, I look forward to seeing my temp every morning :haha:
I think I will be trying to wait until cd 39 until I test, so that would be the 23rd of Jan. But keep us posted when you do test :hugs: xx



Mump_hopeful said:


> since posting on this thread i can stop thinking and hoping that we could potentially be this years parents, and i would want to start my journey on anyother website.
> 
> i really do hope and wish you all so much luck and really hope those positives come soon.
> 
> xxx

 I agree! This is a great site and I won't be leaving any time soon :hugs:
Lots of :dust: xx



princesslou said:


> I'm on fertillity friend website too, but because of my cycles it gives me two AF days and six days in which to concieve. so im not sure if ill be on, on the 8th or the 9th. fingers crossed it wont come either day and can start testing as soon as possible.
> congratulations on the engagment doodah :)
> Haylee, the only thing bad about the ultrasound is waiting a week for the results. its very stressful.
> Does anyone know if u can get a smear at a young age if you have irregular cycles?
> im only 20, 21 in a months time
> 
> Good Luck to everyone this month :) lets get some positives :D
> XxX ~******~

 I hope AF is a no show for you so you can test! FX'd, I think I will be so anxious waiting a week for my results, oh dear, thankfully bnb is here for me :haha: I can't help you out with the smear info, sorry chick :hugs: But I'm pretty sure they only smear for Cervical Cancer here in Aust too. Yay only one more month until your Birthday!! xx



DooDah said:


> My doctor only offers smears for cervical cancer where I am. I think that faith n hope is right, usually they only give you testing when you've been ttc for over a year. I'm confused as to how they know how long you've been trying? I never saw my doctor before I began ttc so I guess people could just go in and say that they've been trying for a year anyway?
> 
> I hope that you get answers soon Princess lou. My OH is a med student but he's no use at all in advice for ttc! Have any of you ladies been tested for PCOS? :dust:

 I haven't been tested for PCOS, how exactly do they determine if you have PCOS? I've always thought, how do they know if we say we have been trying for a year, when really it's only been a few months? How would they know? A lie detector machine :haha: 

Hopefully tomorrow I am officially in my 2ww! We plan to bd for the next two days still and then every other day for a week just incase I O later than expected! Good luck lovely ladies,
Just want to say I am so glad you have all dropped by! Thanks!

:dust: xx


----------



## princesslou

thanks haylee :) im hoping ill be getting an early birthday present this month :)
whats the test for PCOS? i havnt heard much about it :S
xx


----------



## DooDah

Usually your doctor will look to see any symptoms of it - e.g. irregular cycles, acne/frequent spots, bad period pains etc. From there it's usually a blood test to look for an increase of certain hormones, usually testosterone I think. That's what my OH said anyway. He was telling me about a few days ago.

Thanks for the information on temping Haylee :) I've kinda wanted to try it for a while but have sort of put it off and off. I think maybe if I don't get my bfp in my next two cycles I'll give it a go!

I'm glad I found this thread. It's nice to be able to share the journey with such nice ladies... Sounds a bit cheesy but you get my point ;) :flower:


----------



## princesslou

thank you, might have to speak to the doctor next time i go, see if they say to test or not.
re-checked my dates and silly me my AF is the 6th. too much stress on at the moment iv got it wrong lol!
*~BabyDust~* :D
xx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Oh that sounds nasty! Hope you get sorted! That musnt be easy! Sending hugs n love!
and lots of Baby Dust! Are the Drs not helping you any more since all of that?!
x


----------



## Haylee.

DooDah said:


> Usually your doctor will look to see any symptoms of it - e.g. irregular cycles, acne/frequent spots, bad period pains etc. From there it's usually a blood test to look for an increase of certain hormones, usually testosterone I think. That's what my OH said anyway. He was telling me about a few days ago.
> 
> Thanks for the information on temping Haylee :) I've kinda wanted to try it for a while but have sort of put it off and off. I think maybe if I don't get my bfp in my next two cycles I'll give it a go!
> 
> I'm glad I found this thread. It's nice to be able to share the journey with such nice ladies... Sounds a bit cheesy but you get my point ;) :flower:

 Your welcome DooDah, and thank you to your OH for the information on PCOS :thumbup: 
I'm glad you all dropped in, no one knows we are trying and some one who hasn't tried before doesn't really understand what it is like, but here, we are all in the same boat. It is just so weird as other internet forums just aren't as welcoming as bnb :hugs: :hugs: I hope we get bfp's around the same time! We can all be bump buddies :friends: xx



Faith n Hope said:


> Oh that sounds nasty! Hope you get sorted! That musnt be easy! Sending hugs n love!
> and lots of Baby Dust! Are the Drs not helping you any more since all of that?!
> x

 Hi Faith n Hope :)
How is everything going chick? Still love your user name :) I'd like to call one of my daughters Faith or Hope. Every time I read it, it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy :haha: I honestly think a persons name can shape their personality too ( am I crazy :rofl: :wacko: ) 
Baby dust and Hugs to you xx :hugs: :hugs:



> Originally Posted by princesslou
> thank you, might have to speak to the doctor next time i go, see if they say to test or not.
> re-checked my dates and silly me my AF is the 6th. too much stress on at the moment iv got it wrong lol!
> *~BabyDust~*
> xx

OOO the 6th is only 2 days away here where I am :haha:
:test: 
How are you feeling? Any symptoms? I'm sending you lots of baby dust and I hope you get an awesome early birthday present :hugs: xx



I had to go to the doctors today to get a medical done for work and I asked the doctor about getting tested for pcos, and he basically said, you'll have to book an appointment with another doctor to speak about this :dohh: and then I asked him about bbt and my opks and he couldn't give me any advice on that either :dohh: 
I think I _might_ be 1dpo today. YAY xx
Hope all is well ladies. Anyone feeling any symptoms? xx


----------



## princesslou

my symptoms are feeling sick, backache and sore hips. but im usually unwel before AF i think its my body teasing me :( :cry:
gonna start testing as soon as my tests come through the post.
There is a site online which is perfect for people who are trying to concieve u can buy 10 early pregnancy tests for under £2 and ovulation tests.

it wont let me put the website but if u search "sme-fertility" it will come up.
i recommend using it, and you get points when you buy for money off :thumbup:

Hows everyone feeling? Would love to know other peoples symptoms :hugs:

Oh By the way is Anyone using fertility lubricant?

*~Lots of Baby Dust For All~*


----------



## Haylee.

princesslou said:


> my symptoms are feeling sick, backache and sore hips. but im usually unwel before AF i think its my body teasing me :( :cry:
> gonna start testing as soon as my tests come through the post.
> There is a site online which is perfect for people who are trying to concieve u can buy 10 early pregnancy tests for under £2 and ovulation tests.
> 
> it wont let me put the website but if u search "sme-fertility" it will come up.
> i recommend using it, and you get points when you buy for money off :thumbup:
> 
> Hows everyone feeling? Would love to know other peoples symptoms :hugs:
> 
> Oh By the way is Anyone using fertility lubricant?
> 
> *~Lots of Baby Dust For All~*

Hey princesslou :wave: Symptoms sound good, can't wait until you :test:
I am having a little trouble with bnb so please forgive me if my responses are delayed :blush: it seems to happen at this time every night :dohh:
How long until your tests arrive? I am excited for you :) I think you have to make 50 posts before you can post a link so I will try for you 
I wish I lived in the UK so I could use this site, I get mine off ebay 

Here is the link for the ladies (I hope it's the right site :blush:)
www.sme-fertility.co.uk

I think I am 1dpo today and my BB's are tender, I bought a little note book so I can write my symptoms down every day :) Talk about obsessive, lol. I would also like it as a reference, if you know what I mean.
How are you other wise chick? I am just sitting here, my OH is out fishing and I am thinking I should probably start dinner soon :haha: xx

EDIT - forgot to say, we haven't been using fertility lubricant, we have never really used lube all together, but I am going to buy some if I don't get my bfp this cycles xx Are you using it ? xx


----------



## Haylee.

Do any of you lovelies have a ttc journal? xxx


----------



## DooDah

Hey girlies :)

princess lou - your symptoms sound very good! I hope that this is the start of your bfp.

Haylee - we used to use pre-seed but when it ran out we never really though to stock up. It seemed a bit OTT when we're only ntnp. Plus OH doesn't want to 'give his little swimmers any help... They're strong enough as it is' apparently :haha:

So I need your opinion ladies. Last night OH and I were doing the deed. When we finished, I had the palest, watery blood when I wiped - none on my undies. It tapered down to brown this morning. There was barely any of it. Do you think this could be IB? I'm 10dpo today, that was at 9dpo and af is due for the 8th I think.

Fingers crossed so hard! 

Good luck :dust:

Can't wait to see your test results princesslou :flower:


----------



## DooDah

Haylee. said:


> Do any of you lovelies have a ttc journal? xxx

I used to but some silly girl that I went to school with found me on here and I didn't want for her to go round telling people... Especially with us taking our time to get a bfp.

I'll stalk anyone else though!!!


----------



## princesslou

Hi ladies,
2 days to go!! :) getting really excited now i think this month is gonna be the month **Fingers crossed**
Backache and hips hurting loads so just lying down on my bed. Anyone else getting these symptoms?
Otherwise i'm doing okay, drinking lots of water and being careful at work just incase.
We have been using pre-seed too. only for a few months tho, but it is suppost to help the sperm guide there way :happydance:
i have a ttc journal, but i use fertility friend. Its easier to do it online then having to write it all down.
DooDah it does sounds like IB to me, lets hope it is!! the 8th is not that far away :)
**Fingers crossed ladies**
Baby dust to all


----------



## Faith n Hope

Hello!
I know that the Dr I saw said you have to have been trying for a year! Not sure how they would know? But I went to the Drs twice so hopefully they can look back at my notes if it gets to that point? You see one cycle was two months long and as soon as I booked appointment I turned! Its so frustrating! Then my next one was 6 weeks after! Luckily I turned just after my wedding day! Lol! I hate not knowing when im due as I cant work anything out?! Plus I get really bad acne when not on pill! But ive never been regular!
I havent been tested for PCOS! Any concerns I asked the Dr she just said I cant rule it out until you have been tested but we dont test yet?! So that doesnt help really! She said it could be cysts or anything?
Im undecided what to do as everyone says dont think about it or stress but im tempted to try and find out if im at least ovulating? I asked the Dr she was like theres nothing u can do to see if ur ovulating and didnt suggest any of this and I even started taking Folic Acid myself!
To those of you that do OPKS and temping with irregular cycles how and when do you do it? Thanks!
It is a good site! Means we dont feel alone as I think Men dont understand how frustrating and hard it can be! Esp when I didnt turn and I tested to get negatives!
Thank you about my username its names we are thinking about too for a girl? Not too sure about boys names yet tho? I think Faith for a girl though! Im glad you like them hopefully we can use them soon!
Funny you all mention symptoms dont u find that the slightest twinge now makes u think ooooooooo what if this means something?
Baby dust to all!
x


----------



## Haylee.

DooDah said:


> Hey girlies :)
> 
> princess lou - your symptoms sound very good! I hope that this is the start of your bfp.
> 
> Haylee - we used to use pre-seed but when it ran out we never really though to stock up. It seemed a bit OTT when we're only ntnp. Plus OH doesn't want to 'give his little swimmers any help... They're strong enough as it is' apparently :haha:
> 
> So I need your opinion ladies. Last night OH and I were doing the deed. When we finished, I had the palest, watery blood when I wiped - none on my undies. It tapered down to brown this morning. There was barely any of it. Do you think this could be IB? I'm 10dpo today, that was at 9dpo and af is due for the 8th I think.
> 
> Fingers crossed so hard!
> 
> Good luck :dust:
> 
> Can't wait to see your test results princesslou :flower:

 That sounds like it could be IB, how exciting!!!! I'm sorry but I had to laugh at your OH's comment about his swimmers! :haha: That is just so male to say lol. Something my OH would say too. 10dpo? :test: haha I am a bad influence lol. Cant wait to see what the 8th brings for you. :yipee: Yeah I was thinking about preseed because I don't really get an abundance of ewcm. xx



DooDah said:


> Haylee. said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you lovelies have a ttc journal? xxx
> 
> I used to but some silly girl that I went to school with found me on here and I didn't want for her to go round telling people... Especially with us taking our time to get a bfp.
> 
> I'll stalk anyone else though!!!Click to expand...

 This is my biggest fear about having my journal on here. I am not too open in my journal and if someone who knows me was to stumble across my journal they would know it's me for sure :dohh: Bit I still have a journal on here I'd go crazy without it. I am always posting all kinds of anything in there lol xx



princesslou said:


> Hi ladies,
> 2 days to go!! :) getting really excited now i think this month is gonna be the month **Fingers crossed**
> Backache and hips hurting loads so just lying down on my bed. Anyone else getting these symptoms?
> Otherwise i'm doing okay, drinking lots of water and being careful at work just incase.
> We have been using pre-seed too. only for a few months tho, but it is suppost to help the sperm guide there way :happydance:
> i have a ttc journal, but i use fertility friend. Its easier to do it online then having to write it all down.
> DooDah it does sounds like IB to me, lets hope it is!! the 8th is not that far away :)
> **Fingers crossed ladies**
> Baby dust to all

 I am so excited for you princess! :hugs: I love the positive thinking :) Can't wait for you to :test: !! I admire your strength for not crumbling and testing early :thumbup: if you get a bfp I am getting preseed for sure :haha: xx



Faith n Hope said:


> Hello!
> I know that the Dr I saw said you have to have been trying for a year! Not sure how they would know? But I went to the Drs twice so hopefully they can look back at my notes if it gets to that point? You see one cycle was two months long and as soon as I booked appointment I turned! Its so frustrating! Then my next one was 6 weeks after! Luckily I turned just after my wedding day! Lol! I hate not knowing when im due as I cant work anything out?! Plus I get really bad acne when not on pill! But ive never been regular!
> I haven&#8217;t been tested for PCOS! Any concerns I asked the Dr she just said I cant rule it out until you have been tested but we don&#8217;t test yet?! So that doesn&#8217;t help really! She said it could be cysts or anything?
> Im undecided what to do as everyone says don&#8217;t think about it or stress but im tempted to try and find out if im at least ovulating? I asked the Dr she was like theres nothing u can do to see if ur ovulating and didn&#8217;t suggest any of this and I even started taking Folic Acid myself!
> *To those of you that do OPKS and temping with irregular cycles how and when do you do it?* Thanks!
> It is a good site! Means we don&#8217;t feel alone as I think Men don&#8217;t understand how frustrating and hard it can be! Esp when I didn&#8217;t turn and I tested to get negatives!
> Thank you about my username its names we are thinking about too for a girl? Not too sure about boys names yet tho? I think Faith for a girl though! Im glad you like them hopefully we can use them soon!
> Funny you all mention symptoms don&#8217;t u find that the slightest twinge now makes u think ooooooooo what if this means something?
> Baby dust to all!
> x

Doctors are so annoying sometimes, It's like far out why can't you just test me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am 2dpo and already going symptom crazy, gahhh It's ridiculous! Do you ladies ever sit here thinking, I wonder if sperm even met egg? I have been thinking this all night and day lol. 

I have irregular cycles and I tried opks and temping this cycle and what I did was I started testing with opk at 13 dpo ( because my cycles are anywhere from 30 - 40 days on average). If you sometimes have shorter cycles I would say start testing with opk earlier than 13 dpo. I take my opks at the same time every day, twice a day at 2pm and around 9pm, it is said to not use your fmu with opk's but you can if you want. The hormone opks detect developes over the morning so it is said to test early aftertoon, rather than fmu. With my temping I started the day AF finished. You have to take your temp as soon as you wake up after 3-4 hours of solid sleep, before you sit up,go to the toilet, anything. It can be quite difficult to get used to but once you get in the hang of not moving, it's easy :thumbup: I keep my thermometer under my pillow or on my bed side table. If you sign up to FF, they will email you charting lessons so handy :hugs: Goodluck x

EDIT - I set my alarm for 5.15 and take my temp then, then go back to sleep so I am being consistant, taking it at the exaact same time everyday xx


----------



## princesslou

one day to go and my positive thinking has gone downhill. im starting to think that these hip pains are just normal growing pains and thats it. Dont understand why i would be in this much pain this early on if i am pregnant :cry:

I dont wanna test early and be disappointed lol, might aswell wait a day and see if AF comes or not, hopefully not.
i like pre-seed, plus it says on the back "if not pregnant in 6months concult a doctor" better than waiting a year right? :thumbup:

Thanks ladies you've been keeping me sane over the last few days :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Haylee.

:hugs: :hugs: I really hope AF stays away. 
Hip pain would make sense in early pregnancy wouldn't it? Everything is stretching to make room for baby? Try and keep thinking positive :) 
That's interesting it says that on the pre seed. It must be quite good, the more I hear, the more I want to try it :blush: 
:hugs: xxx


----------



## princesslou

i researched hip pain on the internet and it came up "very early pregnancy symptom" but im not how far gone you have to be to get it, all the sites have been different :wacko:
I hope it stays away too, but iv been suffering from cramps which im hoping is not gonna be the start of AF :cry:

Very tired cant sleep with the discomfort.
How you feeling anyways hun? :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Haylee.

Ooo cramps are another good sign in the tww, I have a good feeling for you :flow: 
Im good thank you, I have extremely sore bb's today which I have explained in another thread that I would like to cut them off today :haha: I do get sore bb;s in my tww but this is epic! 
I'm also sitting here thinking I wonder if sperm even met egg :dohh: I love my imaginary symptoms :haha: 
So is tomorrow AF due day? If she doesn't arrive will you be testing the next day? We are here no matter the results!! 
I can't even imagine what it would feel like to see two lines on a hpt. I was excited enough to get a positive opk :blush: xx


----------



## princesslou

yeah its tomorrow so ill be testing saturday morning :happydance:
*fingers crossed* im wondering what it will feel like too.
i think i will faint! or be speechless.
yeaah i imagine the little swimmers battling there way to the egg, wondering if they have managed to burrow there way in yet, :haha:

is it all over ur BB that hurt? mine usually get sore a few days before my AF but nothing this time, they just feel heavy. But it might be my imagination.
i wonder if its possible to go crazy, while trying for a baby :haha:

fingers crossed for your results hun :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Haylee.

> i wonder if its possible to go crazy, while trying for a baby :haha:

Definitely!!!!
My everything is sore lol whole chest up to my armpits  unless it's all figment of my imagination and I really have gone baby crazy :rofl:

Will be keeping an eye out let us know if you crumble and test early lol I think I might have to start checking my test results sitting down because I think if I was to see a bfp I'd fall over :haha:. I better go and assist OH with dinner, just incase lol, He has had a few beers lol xx
:dust:


----------



## princesslou

lol okay hun, have a nice dinner. im off to work :(
Hope we go baby crazy together :haha:

good sign with BB then :thumbup:
that only symptom?

xxx:hugs:


----------



## DooDah

Hey girlies :)

Hope that you're hanging in there! Your symptoms all sound really promising... And sore bbs - I hear that! Wouldn't it be amazing if we could all get our bfp this month? We could be bump buddies!

Can't wait to see your test results princesslou... Will be stalking until then! FX for the first bfp.

So 11 dpo today, so badly want it but I don't know if by being optimistic I've tricked myself into thinking it. Maybe I've just gone 'baby crazy' too :haha:

Still got a while to test though!


----------



## princesslou

Love the fact where all going baby crazy :thumbup:

my bb are only sore if i touch them. is that the same for you? or are they sore anyway?
i cant wait to test.. really want to now, but im sure i can wait a day to see if AF comes. cheaper that way :haha:
it says only 3days till testing on ur post, thats not long hun!
ill be testing sat morning so after mine ull only have a day :happydance:

xx :hugs:


----------



## Faith n Hope

Good Luck ladies! Sending lots of Baby Dust!
Hopefully this will be it for you all!
I have no lcue when im due even? Argh!
Not much I can do! 
Frustrating!
Thanks for all of your help! Whats Pre-Seed?
Just feel like its never gonna happen driving me crazy and people say it will happen when u least expect it and dont stress but its so hard not too!
x


----------



## princesslou

pre-seed is a fertillity lubricant, to help the sperm guide easier to the egg. heard alot of great reviews online about it so been giving it a go for a couple of months now :)
lets hope this month is gonna be the month for us all
Christmas n new year luck :thumbup:

xxx :hugs:


----------



## princesslou

well its 8.11am and no signs of AF :happydance:
gonna be praying all day it doesnt come
feel so sick this morning :cry:

Cant wait to test and let you ladies know
Baby dust to all
will keep u all posted :hugs: xx


----------



## DooDah

princess lou, I'm so excited to see your results! :dust: Hope you see two lines! Have you had symptoms?? 

Faith n Hope - I know it's hard hun but you WILL get your bfp soon. We've been ntnp since May/June time and that feels like ages now. Even though logically I know that we're not really giving it our all I still get worried. Chin up hun :hugs: this month can be your month!

My ticker is showing when af is due, but I'mma wait to test as no doubt the pill has messed my body up. Going insane. Can't wait to get to the 15th!

No more bleeding since 9dpo, and now I've just got lick white cm. My boobs are sore to the touch but it's mainly my nipples, they sting when even my bra is touching them. Hoping it's not just my body playing tricks...

How are you girlies today??


----------



## princesslou

got sore hips, backache, sore BB only when i touch them though, fatigue, headache and nausea.
all symptoms point to it :happydance:
still no sign of AF gonna test later on today and in the morning.
cant wait to test but after days of needing the toilet all the time, i just cant go now! lol.
lets hope this month is our month girls :thumbup:

xx :hugs:

ohh n very emotional i cried at a episode of a program iv watched loads, never happened before.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you! It will be 6 months of trying at the end of this month! Halfway there if I have to wait a year for Drs again altho I have smear before then!
Keep us posted with the testing! Hope you get your positives! Sending lots of Baby Dust!
I have no idea when im even due so its a big waiting game!
Last time I waited 6 weeks time before was 8 weeks! Its a nightmare becasue I tested before and it upset me getting negatives and still no AF!
Argh! Might try doing more when I see whats going on this cycle first?!
x


----------



## princesslou

not good hun, when was ur last AF then? couldnt imagine that i do have one a month but cycles are always different times. if its my normal cycle before everything went wrong it is the 29th day today, which would normally be the day id come on.
4months for me this month, just started taking folic acid today just incase. should have started taking them ages ago really.
you taking supliments?
yeah if i dont get the positive this month im gonna start ovulation tests, and temperature. i used to do temperature but i lost my thermonitor lol.

Good luck hun, hope u find out your cycles soon. will be easier for you.
Lots of baby dust to you ~***~ :hugs:
xx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you! Its so hard because the Dr wont do anything? Ive explained that since I started my periods before the pill ive always been irregular and never regular I can go months without one or skip months if that makes sense? Its really erratic? So I have no idea when its best to test at all or when im ovulating or if I am?
I started taking Folic Acid before I came off the pill!
I had my withdrawl! Then 18 days laster I had brown spots and my period started! Then 21 days later I had another! Then I went 8 weeks! Then 6 weeks! My last one was 16th December?!
So theres no real pattern to that at all?
Im totally clueless?
Thanks! 
x


----------



## princesslou

if u skip months then just keep complaining to the docs and they will end up getting sick of u and do something about it.
i was going to the doctors for months with stomach pains, before they did anything about it. they give me tablets for a week then an ultrasound n said if it still hurts in 6months come back.. i was like 6months is a long time!
its been 3months now, so 3 more months to go and the pains are pretty much still there.
is there anyway you can go see another doctor?
xx


----------



## Faith n Hope

I was thinking about trying another Dr im just worried incase they just dont take me seriously or think im over reacting or if a year is standard and I just have to wait it?
It is a long time and I have other concerns its not just becasue of coming off the pill and I think its so hard to put you through waiting that long! I just want to know if everything is okay and if I do have a chance of falling? Plus its so tricky to track! I wouldnt know if I even missed a period?
x


----------



## princesslou

i think you should try another doctor hun. i think they should let you know if anything is wrong at 6months, letting people get there hopes up and be upset every month is cruel!
Just explain exactly how you are feeling, i mean if ur not having a period then no egg is coming out. so there either staying in there or ur not ovulating. im sure if u saw a different doctor things would be much different.
its usually around the 14th day you ovulate so maybe take an ovulation test and just see if it comes up positive.
when did u last test?
if ur unsure maybe doing a test at the end of each month would be a good opition. and take supliments just incase
xxx :hugs:


----------



## Haylee.

princesslou said:


> lol okay hun, have a nice dinner. im off to work :(
> Hope we go baby crazy together :haha:
> 
> good sign with BB then :thumbup:
> that only symptom?
> 
> xxx:hugs:

Hey Chick sorry I didn't get back to you I ended up with really bad hayfever so I just went to sleep and then yesterday I was so busy running errands that I didn't have a chance to pop on here :D My bbs are quite sore, they are definitely not letting me forget about them :haha: And I just feel hungover today - even though I'm not :) x



DooDah said:


> Hey girlies :)
> 
> Hope that you're hanging in there! Your symptoms all sound really promising... And sore bbs - I hear that! Wouldn't it be amazing if we could all get our bfp this month? We could be bump buddies!
> 
> Can't wait to see your test results princesslou... Will be stalking until then! FX for the first bfp.
> 
> So 11 dpo today, so badly want it but I don't know if by being optimistic I've tricked myself into thinking it. Maybe I've just gone 'baby crazy' too :haha:
> 
> Still got a while to test though!

 Hey DooDah, can't wait until you test :) getting closer. I hope we can all be bump buddies, that would be awesome! Good luck!! Hope AF is a no show chick :hugs: x



princesslou said:


> well its 8.11am and no signs of AF :happydance:
> gonna be praying all day it doesnt come
> feel so sick this morning :cry:
> 
> Cant wait to test and let you ladies know
> Baby dust to all
> will keep u all posted :hugs: xx

 So excited princess, can't wait to see these test results !!!! :wohoo: Sending you the best of luck xx :hugs:



Faith n Hope said:


> Thank you! Its so hard because the Dr wont do anything? Ive explained that since I started my periods before the pill ive always been irregular and never regular I can go months without one or skip months if that makes sense? Its really erratic? So I have no idea when its best to test at all or when im ovulating or if I am?
> I started taking Folic Acid before I came off the pill!
> I had my withdrawl! Then 18 days laster I had brown spots and my period started! Then 21 days later I had another! Then I went 8 weeks! Then 6 weeks! My last one was 16th December?!
> So theres no real pattern to that at all?
> Im totally clueless?
> Thanks!
> x

 My lmp was the 16th of december too :D but I personally think if you can go to another doctor for a second opinion, definitely do so. I really hope they give you some answers soon chick :hugs::hugs:



Faith n Hope said:


> I was thinking about trying another Dr im just worried incase they just dont take me seriously or think im over reacting or if a year is standard and I just have to wait it?
> It is a long time and I have other concerns its not just becasue of coming off the pill and I think its so hard to put you through waiting that long! I just want to know if everything is okay and if I do have a chance of falling? Plus its so tricky to track! I wouldnt know if I even missed a period?
> x

What gets me is, okay so they want us 2 wait 12 months before we get any testing done, yet once tests results come back do they just handout stuff like clomid ? Or do they make you wait longer or what. 11 months 27days, no we cant help you come back in 3-4 days and then we will give you any thing and everything! I am all fertility drugs but it just annoys the sh!t out of me that they make you wait 12 long months, even when your periods are so erratic to get testing done. It's not fair! But I have no idea about all that stuff so I probably shouldn't say that but I think 12 months is waaaaayy too long. :shrug::shrug:

My boobies are still extremely sore and I have felt hungover all day, but obviously not hungover lol. I think I am feeling a little too optimistic. The thing is no matter how much you tell your self that your not going to get all involved and symptom spot from wishful thinking you still do, its merely impossible! :haha: I watched _The Great Sperm Race_ today, really amazing video :D You should watch it if you have a spare 50 minutes xx
:hugs: to you lovelies, looking forward to seeing a few test results in the next few days :D


----------



## princesslou

still no AF but negative test, so gonna wait a few days n try again. hopefully there just isnt enough HCG is in my system yet **fingers crossed**
hows are you all today?

xx :hugs:


----------



## Haylee.

I've got my fingers crossed for you :hugs: I am hoping it's just a little too early. I.m good thankyou how are you going otherwise chick? xx


----------



## princesslou

feeling really sick, but other than that im okay. just really dont wanna go to work :( lol.
yeahh im praying its just too early, its only the 2nd day so ill wait till 4 or 5 then do another :)
its funny you wait so long to see if ur AF comes and when it doesnt your waiting more days to test. it should just be on the 1st day u test n it comes up possitive would be soo much easier.
gonna be checking all day to see if AF has come like i did yesterday.
:hugs: xxx


----------



## Haylee.

Ahh the frequent toilet trips to see if AF is approaching :dohh: I am a culprate of this too, it sucks I think every women does it :hugs: 
I hope work goes okay and the :witch: is a no show! I wish we could just find out the day af is due whether we are PG or not, the limbo isn't very nice at all 
:af: xx


----------



## DooDah

Hopefully it's just early testing princess, if you feel different in yourself then you're still in! :hugs:

I completely agree about the 12 month thing being too long with the doctors. I think that 6 months should be long enough, if you have complications like irregular periods or PCOS or whatever. 

I want to change doctors too, mine is really condescending about my age. I never saw her when I first started trying but I went in for a regular meds check up and mentioned it then. She was trying to make me go on bc, saying that 'I had plenty of time' and wasn't ready now! Silly woman.

AF is due tomorrow! So I'm constantly checking too! No more light bleeding. That completely cleared up... I just feel out though, don't know why. My bbs feel like they're pre af and getting the normal symptoms really. I'm not out yet though until the witch shows her face...

Haylee - Hoping that the hungover symptom is a good sign! It seems a strange thing for your body to do so hopefully it means a :bfp: is on the way... 2012 will be our year!

Good luck ladies :)


----------



## DooDah

Can I just say that I really like this little group of ladies... It's made the wait seem a lot more tolerable! :hugs:


----------



## Haylee.

Hey DooDah :hi:
That doctor sounds like a right bitch! Who is she to tell you what to do :wacko: How exciting tomorrow is AF due day, I hope she stays away :D I wonder who is going to be the first of us to get a bfp!! Wow. 
I am sitting here and my eyes are getting very heavy and it's only 8.30. I must need a goood sleep. Kepp us posted if AF arrives or if you poas :haha: xx


----------



## DooDah

Ooooh, tiredness! ... Do you think that it's a symptom for you??

I still have ages before I'mma let myself test though! Still one hurdle at a time... I need to miss af first :dohh:


----------



## HRHol

Hi Ladies, 
May I Join your thread? Really enjoyed reading all your comments :thumbup:
My name is Becky I'm 26 years old and me and my hubby are TTC#2 (#1 for him).
Ive been wanting to TTC for about a year now but delayed until after our wedding this October. 
I had my Implanon removed on the 15th November 2011 after using for 6 years.
My cycles havent returned to normal as yet, well I dont think they have at least, I didnt Ovulate this month according to OPK's.
Can I really chart until I get regular cycles? Having said this I've used Birth Control that long I cant even remember if I had regular cycles beforehand.

Anyway thats me.
Good Luck to all you lovely Ladies :happydance:


----------



## princesslou

hi HRHol, ur in the right place :)
hope that your cycle gets back to normal after the hormones from the implant were off, dont know how long exactly it would take.
still chart tho, its better to keep an eye on things.

day number 2 and still no signs of AF
but im absoultly shattered!!
been napping in the day for 2days, but couldnt today with work :(

Hows everyone feeling?? :hugs: xx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you girlies its nice to have people to chat too that understand! Im not sure if im even ovulating and thinking im only half way there with the wait is so hard! I might try another Dr?!
Argh so frustrating! My OH is just like you gotta wait n see and it might be becasue of the pill etc but im so convinced tehres somehting not right as I wont get a period for weeks?!
Sigh!
Good luck again ladies hope this is your month! Sending lots of Baby Dust!
x


----------



## princesslou

it might just be the pill hun, but go to docs for peace of mind. tell them ur not leaving until they give u proper tests :)
i know, i love talking to you girls. you understand, and i can talk about things my OH doesnt. its easier then explaining everything to him lol

good luck to everyone this month, cant wait to see whos gonna be the first one
:bunny:
xx :hugs: xx

:dust:


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you im hoping its nothing but I have never been regular even when I was younger before the pill?! I also came on and off it and switched in the past but id still miss months maybe?!
Plus I also suffered with Acne and the pill was the only thing that seemed to help my hormones?
Ive also had abnormal smears but I was told that had nothing to do with anything?
But its usual for me to have cycles of 60 days+!
I just want my mind putting at ease fair enough if it might take time but im just worried incase these are symptoms of something preventing me falling and that waiting a year is just time and heartache!
It really gets to me though!
Sigh nvm just have to be strong and wait its just everyone says it will happen when I least expect it and stop stressing but im not so sure plus I wont know if I have missed a period even lol!
x


----------



## EleriT

Hi ladies, can I join you? 
I'm 22 OH is 26, been together 7 years and married 6 months :)
Been NTNP since my depo ran out, had one normal cycle and AF and since then nothing, on CD 48!
I had irregular cycles before the depo and obviously the injection messes your body up (which I didn't know until talked to a doc about coming off) so I'm doubly lost for when I could ovulate! Very frustrating having no control over your body :( at least I've found some people who understand :)


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww poor you yeah its very frustrating I understand where you are coming from at least we can all understand and support each other!
x


----------



## Haylee.

HRHol said:


> Hi Ladies,
> May I Join your thread? Really enjoyed reading all your comments :thumbup:
> My name is Becky I'm 26 years old and me and my hubby are TTC#2 (#1 for him).
> Ive been wanting to TTC for about a year now but delayed until after our wedding this October.
> I had my Implanon removed on the 15th November 2011 after using for 6 years.
> My cycles havent returned to normal as yet, well I dont think they have at least, I didnt Ovulate this month according to OPK's.
> Can I really chart until I get regular cycles? Having said this I've used Birth Control that long I cant even remember if I had regular cycles beforehand.
> 
> Anyway thats me.
> Good Luck to all you lovely Ladies :happydance:

 Hi Becky, Welcome! :hi:
Congrats on your :wedding: Everyone reacts differently when coming off BC, so hopefully your cycles become more regular in time! Sometimes when we are younger in the first few years of having a period our cycles can be erratic, but once we are a bit older and mature then body seems to sort itself out, hopefully this is the case for you :flow: I chart with irregular cycles and I am seeing some kind of pattern this cycle, last cycle though I think I didn't O as my chart was all over the place. It's worth a try if you're willing :D Glad to have you on board. Like I say more the merrier xx :hugs:





princesslou said:


> hi HRHol, ur in the right place :)
> hope that your cycle gets back to normal after the hormones from the implant were off, dont know how long exactly it would take.
> still chart tho, its better to keep an eye on things.
> 
> day number 2 and still no signs of AF
> but im absoultly shattered!!
> been napping in the day for 2days, but couldnt today with work :(
> 
> Hows everyone feeling?? :hugs: xx

 Hey princess, that's great there is still no sign of AF :yipee: along with having to take naps! I hope work wasn't too epic and you aren't too exhausted :hugs: Still got my fingers crossed for you xx
:dust:



Faith n Hope said:


> Thank you girlies its nice to have people to chat too that understand! Im not sure if im even ovulating and thinking im only half way there with the wait is so hard! I might try another Dr?!
> Argh so frustrating! My OH is just like you gotta wait n see and it might be becasue of the pill etc but im so convinced tehres somehting not right as I wont get a period for weeks?!
> Sigh!
> Good luck again ladies hope this is your month! Sending lots of Baby Dust!
> x

 My OH is so laid back and relaxed about it all, atleast here we all understand the longing, desperation and uncertainty we are feeling. Maybe you could talk to another doctor, get a second opinion and go from there, have you heard of provera? I think it is used to help bring AF :hugs: I think a second opinion is necessary chick, There will be a doctor out there that understands your concern and will be willing to help you out. :hugs:
xxx


EleriT said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you?
> I'm 22 OH is 26, been together 7 years and married 6 months :)
> Been NTNP since my depo ran out, had one normal cycle and AF and since then nothing, on CD 48!
> I had irregular cycles before the depo and obviously the injection messes your body up (which I didn't know until talked to a doc about coming off) so I'm doubly lost for when I could ovulate! Very frustrating having no control over your body :( at least I've found some people who understand :)

Hi EleriT, welcome :hi:
Congrats of your :wedding: too, 
I really hope your body gets back to normal asap. I really dislike the way BC is "advertised". Yeah it is great for many reasons, but a woman should have the right to be told the amount of trouble it may cause once stopping! Doc's give ladies BC to help with irregular cycles and sometimes it does, but they are reluctant to tell you it could make matters _worse _in the end. We are all here for you and if any of you ladies need to have a personal chat, don't be afraid to PM me :hugs:

@DooDah - Hope all is going well for you chicky!!! Keep us posted :D xx :hugs:

*4,5 or 6 dpo*

I am not quite sure but haven't had much happen today, I had a little localized ache in the left hand side of my tummy for about an hour this morning, but it wasn't cramps so idk lol. Wishful thinking all the way!!

Lots of hugs and dust to all xx :hugs::dust:


----------



## princesslou

Nice to see new people joining our group :thumbup:
hows everyone feeling today? any symptoms?

its now the 3rd day since expected AF, and still no sign.
im thinking test again rather then waiting till 4 or 5days.
im so impatient lol :haha:

Let me know what you ladies think xx :hugs:


----------



## Haylee.

:test: :test: :test: :rofl: 
I'm good thanks chick, hope you are well. How are you feeling? :hugs:
I just finished tea and I am starving still lol maybe a symptom :haha: 
I bet you I will have all these silly symptoms and AF shows :dohh: I'll feel like an idiot as I always do...
Anyway did I already say :test:???!!!!!


----------



## Haylee.

I just noticed i called you seaweed in that post up there :dohh: I'm sorry Hun :rofl: it took me nearly an hour to write that post because I kept getting interupted :dohh:
I am sorry lovely lol
**** embarrassing ****
:hugs:
Runs off to edit.


----------



## princesslou

lol never even realised! :haha:
i know will proberly test later and then again tomorrow morning.
dont wanna get to excited incase AF does apear :cry:
usually symptoms today, backache bloated and feeling sick.
my hips dont hurt as much so thats a bonus!
so tired tho laterly, loving the extra sleep though :thumbup:

increased appetite is a symptom though so good luck chick!!
cant wait to see ur result
xx :hugs:


----------



## Haylee.

Oh no I'm going to be asleep when you :test: 
I seriously think you are in with a good chance! Being tired is a promising symptom <3
:yipee: I have a little cramping at the mo, it started and then I though oh I need to pee and it didn't go away but this can be normal for me :dohh: it's so hard because alot of PG symptoms are like AF symptoms :dohh: why can't our pee change colour or something :haha: xx


----------



## princesslou

love the pee changing colour idea, maybe in the future you could have a drink and if ur pregnant, ur urine turns pink. would be more fun then peeing on a stick :)
still no sign of AF im waiting till around 3pm then ill know AF wont be coming today.
i had a dream last night that i got :bfp: never had a dream like that before.
never even dreamed of being pregnant!
so exciting :)

Yeah i feel like my symptoms are just AF symptoms and im gonna come on any second. its awful. i checked online at a due date just for fun and its september 15 and id be 4weeks :)

xxx :hugs:


----------



## Haylee.

Aww how exciting! I think my due date would be September 27th :) going off lmp I'd be 3weeks 3days :haha: I can't wait to get on here in the morning to see results! I really have to go to bed though as I am starting my new job tomorrow, I'm so nervous :hugs: 
Good luck princess and I will see you in the (my) morning :haha:
Xxx


----------



## princesslou

oo good luck tomorrow chick :) you'll do just fine i bet :thumbup:
yup ill talk to you.. sometime lol maybe this evening :) depening when u get up and the time difference

once again good luck with new job :)
:hugs: xxx


----------



## HRHol

Fingers crossed for you Princesslou :)

Based on last months 27 days cycle my AF is due on Wednedsay but who knows lol.

xxxx


----------



## princesslou

thank youu :)
i was gonna test tonight but desided to wait for the morning when HCG is at its highest, better than another negative.
hope AF doesnt come for you wednesday!!
**fingers crossed to all you ladies**

:hugs:xx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Hello Ladies!
Has anyone tested yet? Looking forward to hearing the news!
Hope its good news!
Sending lots of Baby Dust!
Im still waiting on my AF! Have no idea when im due lol!
Waiting game still!
Im trying to decide what to do? I might try another Dr I cant be any worse off even if they still say wait?
Im trying to pick up ideas on here? Might try and work out if im ovulating after I see when this one shows up?
x


----------



## princesslou

iv tested but negative :( on 3rd day missed now, so still hopeful.
gonna test again in morning :)

if i was you id go see another doctor chick, you need to know whats going on. have you tested? with you not been on u could be.

xx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Well i think im only on CD24 (i need to check diary lol) but I tested just on an off chance coz I had one the other day and it was negative which I expected! Its just one cycle was 8 weeks and if you only ovulate about 2 weeks before if i even am i may not have even ovulated yet? but my last period came afetr 6 weeks so if the next one is the same ill have to wait about another 3 weeks before it might show or longer? I have no idea? Thats why im worried about checking for ovulation as I have no idea I tried the calenders where u put details in but every cycle since the pill has been different it might not have even made sense?
Im sorry about your negative I know how hard it is when you get those but fingers crossed its too early yet!
Sending lots of Baby Dust!
x


----------



## princesslou

well CD24 is early, see if it comes in next 6 days. online it says cycles are usually 28 or 29 days.
i do think it is bests to go to doctors maybe in the next week or two hun.
xx :hugs:


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah ive had cycles 60 days plus but the Dr I saw just said wait a year but I really want to be able to do something? I dont think she was very good though because I got sent for blood tests for other things so I might as well have been tested for some other things at the same time! Plus she didnt tell me about Folic Acid the first time I went I started it myself and I asked if there was any way I could even know if I was ovualting and she said no? But every concern I asked she just said I cant rule it out? so didnt settle me much at all!
x


----------



## princesslou

your doctor sounds awful! you need to see only that actually seems to care about your problems chick.
That doctor seems like he/she just doesnt care! :(
its not what u need when TTC
Xx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah I think ill try another and try everything I can in the meantime myself! It just doesnt help if you have reasons to be concerned and they cant help settle your worries!
x


----------



## DooDah

Hey girlies :) Welcome to the new ladies!

Sorry about the bfn princesslou :hugs: I hope it's just a shy one for you. I love your optimism though, it's inspiring.

So af was due today, she hasn't shown her face. When I was in tesco I caved and bought 2 tests. Bfn. Now I apologise for the rant in advance but I just feel like crying. All over facebook people I know are posting about their pregnancies or babies and it's just not fair... I've actually just deleted my facebook account. We started ntnp in May and for the past 2 cycles we've been ttc. I just wanna see a second line. I've got my hopes up EVERY month and now I've had enough! Determined to make the rest of January count... I want an October baby (mine and OH's bday in October) and I'm gonna get one before my twentieth. Have had no support from anyone who knows we're ttc and I just feel alone, especially when OH works nights at the hospital. I really thought I was in this month, I even had light bleeding around the time that IB was possible. Wish it was easy :cry:

Anyway aside from that, I want the :witch: to hurry up now. Get onto a new cycle, new eggy and a :bfp:

On the off topic, I just found out (late) that Beyonce had her baby, Ivy Blue Carter. Aww :)

:dust:


----------



## HRHol

Definately try another Doctor hun. Ive read somewhere you can be prescribed progesterone and something else (cant remember what) to help regulate your cycles. I'm not sure if you have to wait a year for this kind of treatment.

Ive also read conception aid vitamins can help with regulating. Ive bought a box from Boots to see if it helps.

Since my last post ive had a bit of spotting, not due AF till Wed tho and I dont usually spot.


----------



## HRHol

DooDah I know exactly how you feel. Everywhere I look on facebook someone is announcing they are pregnant, most of the time without trying.
My Best Friend is currently Preggo with her first and whilst I'm over the moon for her I cant help feeling a little pang inside everytime I see her which then makes me feel awful and selfish.

Me and my OH have been TTC for the same amount of time as you. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## princesslou

DooDah thank you :) just trying to keep my hopes up.
sorry bout the :bfn: :hugs:
just wait a day or two and try again if AF hasnt arrived.
im on day 3 and gonna test again tomorrow.
i read on the internet today, the best time to test is a week after your due because of the HCG levels plus because ull be round about 4 to 5 weeks then.

i know what u mean about the preggers thing. i see them all the time at work, and currently know to people who are pregnant without even trying! they would go out every weekend getting drunk.. its so upsetting

xxx:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww im sorry to hear that!
Hopefully you will get your October baby!
I know what you mean people on FB posting about second pregnancies even!
Then people tell you it will happen when you least expect it and dont think about it or stress but thats easier said than done?!
Argh frustrating muchly!
x


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you sorry its just shown me your post HRHol!
I was thinking about trying vitamins or you can get hormonal balance ones?
Its hard knowing what to do?
Esp like everyone says other people dont try and it happens for them lol!
Sigh!
x


----------



## HRHol

I went into Boots and spoke with one of the women behind the pharmacy counter. She was lovely I told her we were TTC and she came out and showed me the whole range and what product was supposed to do what.
In the end I went for Boots brand 'Conception Support' its in a silver box with a purple lable. She told my OH to take Zinc for his little men.

Have no idea if they will work but extra vitamins aint a bad thing if not :)


----------



## Faith n Hope

Oh I might have a look thank you! 
x


----------



## EleriT

HRHol I'm using the Boots conception support too, no luck with regulating cycles yet but only been taking it 2 months so who knows!

Not related at all but I just need to rant a bit, we haven't told anybody that we are ttc because we know it might take a while and don't want the pressure. The problem is both our families are bugging us about when we are going to start trying, and we have to tell them that we don't want kids yet, when really I'm desperate for a baby! I feel like saying 'look, we're trying our best and it's just not happening yet!' but I can't, grrr.


----------



## princesslou

well day 4, still no signs of AF and a :bfn:..
im not testing now till im a week late its getting too upsetting seeing these negative results :cry:

My family are pushing me for kids too, i just keep saying why dont u ask my brother instead?? illl have one when im ready. doesnt work though lol.

Baby dust to all :hugs:
Hope everyones okay
xx
:dust:


----------



## HRHol

Sorry on your BFN Princesslou, sending bug hugs.

I got my :witch: today :(
One day earlier than last cycle, seems I could be settling into a regularish cycle, just need to determine when/if I'm ovulating now.

Really hope February is my turn for :bfp:.

Lots of Baby Dust to everyone, stay positive.


----------



## HRHol

EleriT said:


> Not related at all but I just need to rant a bit, we haven't told anybody that we are ttc because we know it might take a while and don't want the pressure. The problem is both our families are bugging us about when we are going to start trying, and we have to tell them that we don't want kids yet, when really I'm desperate for a baby! I feel like saying 'look, we're trying our best and it's just not happening yet!' but I can't, grrr.

Its tough isnt it, I hear the same thing all the time from my mum and hubby's mum. Just say you are not trying but not preventing if you dont want to tell them that your actually TTC. 
It might keep them off your back without them then asking what you are doing to TTC :)

xxx


----------



## princesslou

good luck for february will be routing for u :)
still no sign of AF, im starting to think is it all in my head.
all these symptoms and still negative results its killing me :(

does anyone know how long u have to miss you period before u can get a blood test from the doctor?

xx:hugs:


----------



## HRHol

princesslou said:


> good luck for february will be routing for u :)
> still no sign of AF, im starting to think is it all in my head.
> all these symptoms and still negative results its killing me :(
> 
> does anyone know how long u have to miss you period before u can get a blood test from the doctor?
> 
> xx:hugs:

It probably depends on the Doctor hun. Make an appointment for around 2 weeks late would be my advice. 
Try not to test again until the weekend, easier said than done I know but :bfn: are really upsetting and maybe the anxiety is causing your AF to be late. 
Do you know if you ovulated last cycle? Maybe we can do some math work to help figure out whats going on
xxx xxx


----------



## princesslou

my last AF was december 9th and that was an early cycle, was only 27days. iv always gone off the cycles i had before they went irregular which is 29.
today is 32, iv never been over 30 they have always been below.
im not testing again till im a week late which will be friday, but yeah i will proberly wait till the saturday.
thanks for the chat hun :) 
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## HRHol

Does seem odd that this is the first time you've ever gone over 30 days, hopefully this is a good sign and maybe just testing a little early for BFP. 
Fingers crossed for the weekend hun 
xxx


----------



## princesslou

iv had AF twice a month or between 20-29days on each month, but never over 30.
trying not to keep my hopes up too much dont want them to be destroyed

xxx


----------



## DooDah

HRHol said:


> DooDah I know exactly how you feel. Everywhere I look on facebook someone is announcing they are pregnant, most of the time without trying.
> My Best Friend is currently Preggo with her first and whilst I'm over the moon for her I cant help feeling a little pang inside everytime I see her which then makes me feel awful and selfish.
> 
> Me and my OH have been TTC for the same amount of time as you. Sending you a big hug.

Thank you hun for the support :hugs: I'm happy for them and all but I'm just so ready for this bfp. And to be honest most of the people weren't trying before and still aren't really preparing for the baby or making the most of the situation... It's just constant rants about pregnancy. I'd take the sickness and back ache to be in their position and wouldn't even say a word! It must be hard to see your best friend pregnant. Lets get our bfp this cycle! Then we can be bump buddies :dust:



princesslou said:


> DooDah thank you :) just trying to keep my hopes up.
> sorry bout the :bfn: :hugs:
> just wait a day or two and try again if AF hasnt arrived.
> im on day 3 and gonna test again tomorrow.
> i read on the internet today, the best time to test is a week after your due because of the HCG levels plus because ull be round about 4 to 5 weeks then.
> 
> i know what u mean about the preggers thing. i see them all the time at work, and currently know to people who are pregnant without even trying! they would go out every weekend getting drunk.. its so upsetting
> 
> xxx:hugs:
> :dust:

Af arrived over night, so I'm quite happy! Am determined not to symptom spot next month, althought the bleeding was just cruel. Am glad that I tested though because I probably would have thought that to be a chemical otherwise. I hope you get your bfp in a few days hun! 

It makes me so sad when I see how some people don't step up and take responsibility when they become pregnant. If they weren't living a good lifestyle before then they should change their ways. A girl I know was posting about having to stay in with her nephew this new years eve. It's not like she'd be drinking anyway and that's what she'll be doing next year! It's selfish I think. Although fair play to the ladies who change their ways when they're blessed with a baby.



Faith n Hope said:


> Aww im sorry to hear that!
> Hopefully you will get your October baby!
> I know what you mean people on FB posting about second pregnancies even!
> Then people tell you it will happen when you least expect it and dont think about it or stress but thats easier said than done?!
> Argh frustrating muchly!
> x

Thank you sweetie! I know, that's the worst thing to hear! I know it's going to happen in due course (well fingers crossed) but I want it to happen soon... I'm gonna be surprised anyway when I see the double line... I don't need it to be unexpected too :haha: 

:dust:



So... Cycle day one for me! Back to the beginning. OH and I have worked out a BDing schedule ;) Based around his work and my OVing. It's getting serious now. We're supposed to be ntnp still but I think he's worrying about his :spermy:

When is everyone testing? We need to get a :bfp: to welcome in 2012!


----------



## DooDah

princesslou said:


> today is 32, iv never been over 30 they have always been below.

That sound very good hun, lets hope that implantation happened a bit later so the hCG hasn't built up loads yet! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Faith n Hope

I know I decided not to tell anyone I was coming off the pill and my OH kinda told a few! But slowly ive told or implied to a few more that im trying as its so hard and I wanted advice! It drives you mad having no one to talk to!
At least we all have each other now this is a lovely little group!
xxx


----------



## HRHol

I'm gonna use OPK's to find my OV this month as I didnt manage to pinpoint it last month. Ive read some people dont OV for up to a year after having Implanon removed, so I guess I'll know when to test once I know if i've OV'd.
Finding it hard to TTC casually, but atm I just wanna know if my body is back to normal yet.

Definately got all fingers and toes crossed for us all to get our :bfp: in 2012!

Really glad I found this thread,everyone here is really supportive.

xxx


----------



## Faith n Hope

I know where you are coming from I feel the same I just want to know if im at least ovulating and if everything is okay? 
x


----------



## princesslou

well AF finally came, so its messed up next month now.
im joining you ladies for february now :) :happydance:

hope everyones okay
xx:hugs:


----------



## HRHol

Aww I'm sorry :witch: showed her nasty face.
Hope everyone is ok
xx


----------



## DooDah

Sorry about the witch hun :hugs:

I hope that you're all well. I have so much determination this month. I want want want an October baby.

Haylee - not heard from you in a while chick, you okay?

:dust:


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww thats a shame hopefully next month will be your month!
x


----------



## princesslou

Hey ladies,
hope your all okay :)

im leaving babyandbump, me and my OH talked and all this planning isnt good. getting so upset everymonth n its not worth it.
not gonna try and just see what happens :)
i might pop in every once in a while to see whos got there positives :D

Xx :hugs:


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww that's a shame ur leaving but if u feel its best do what's right for you but hopefully pop back n keep us posted if you have any news good luck sending lots of baby dust take care it is so hard xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

May I join here? I'm not actively ttc right now, but I will be in the future I suppose. I was just pregnant and lost my baby last night, but would like to TTC soon as I feel ready. I'm young I guess only 27 but I have extremely irregular cycles.


----------



## DooDah

Hey :)

Sorry to hear you're leaving princesslou :hugs: I hope that everything goes well for you sweetie!

Welcome sweetmama. This is a lovely group of girlies!

So I'm on cd 4 now I think. I should OV on the 24th, it seems ages away but I guess it's only 12 days. And I'm going to take it seriously this month :)

Has anyone else tested yet?


----------



## princesslou

couldnt stay away! miss our chats to much lol!
well still AF and its bad this month :(
now i have no idea when im due on for next month!
fustrating!!
How are you ladies?
Any news to report? :)

xx:hugs:


----------



## EleriT

Well I finally got af after a mammoth 53 day cycle so I'm kinda pleased its here but also want it to be gone so we can get on with trying! Hopefully this is the beginning of a much more normal cycle :) can anyone here beat 53 days?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Eleri - Wow that is a long cycle. I remember a 55 day cycle once, but it only happened once. I hope this next cycle is the one for you!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Im on CD28 still waiting for AF! Really getting to me now dont know how ill cope waiting a year for testing! x


----------



## Faith n Hope

Glad you stayed PrincessLou! x


----------



## Laura91

Hi :hi: do you mind if I join here?

I'm 20, OH 22 and we've been 'trying' since August when I came off bcp. 



EleriT said:


> ...can anyone here beat 53 days?

I sure can :haha:! :

Aug - can't actually remember but she did show on time! 
Sep - 9th till 13th (unsure how many CD)
Oct - no af?
Nov - 17th till 21st (69 days)
Dec - no af?
Jan - 4th till 6th (48 days)


----------



## HRHol

Hi everyone, 
Its been a few days since I've been on sorry about that.

Was sorry to see you were leaving princesslou but then also glad you came back :thumbup:

Welcome to sweetmama :) Awfully sorry to hear about your MC..did you know you were pregnant before it happened?

Welcome to Laura91 :) What BC were you using? I came off Implanon in Novemberand I havent OV'd yet,hoping this month I will :)

I'm on CD6. This may sound gross but last night I checked for my cervical position and I think I may have actually found it! Ive tried a few times in the past and not had a clue what i was 'feeling' for. Now i think I've found it, it will make detecting my OV much easier fingers crossed.
Since it felt Low and Firm i'm guessing OV is a litle way off yet so just trying to stay relaxed at the moment.


----------



## Sweetmama26

HRHol - Yes I knew, it was a second tri miscarriage, I was 24 weeks along when it happened. I've never felt such pain like this in my life, but in order to stay sane I have to keep telling myself, everything happens for a reason. You can't stop time or life from moving on, I'm just learning how to grieve, it's still pretty surreal to me. Sometimes for a split second I will feel like I'm still pregnant, then I remember.


----------



## DooDah

Welcome back princesslou! :haha: you made it a day or two I guess ;)

53 days is a long cycle. I'm usually early, rather than late. I can't imagine it!

So cd 5 for me. Af has cleared the building, she was only here for 3/4 days so that made me happy. Princesslou - I'm sorry to hear that the witch is being nasty to you this month! We must be pretty close in cycles now I guess. We both can get our bfps at the same time!

I was just curious ladies, do you get symptoms when you ovulate other than ewcm? Trying to get the eggy this month, without any OPKs or aids! :dust:


----------



## DooDah

And sweetmama, I'm sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you went through :dust: for this cycle. I hope you get a sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## HRHol

I guess every woman has different symptoms when they ovulate. Some women say they can feel the egg being released!
I dont notice any particular symptoms in myself which is why I'm using BBT charting, OPK's and looking for ewcm. Ive started making a note of any symptoms like cramping or spotting etc so that I can tie these in with the charting etc after this cycle to see if there is any pattern.

Sweetmama my heart goes out to you. I cant imagine the pain your feeling Keep strong and when your ready to TTC we can all help support you.

Doodah, were pretty close in cycles this month, whats your average length, lotsofbaby dust and fingers crossed we both get our :bfp: this cycle :)

xxxHugs and Baby Dustxxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you ladies, I'm mostly just keeping track of my cycle right now so I know what I'm dealing with when it comes that time again. I've dealt with secondary infertility and I'd already had a miscarriage last April. I've been told I may never have another full term pregnancy again but I'm hoping the doctor's are wrong, I have chromosomal issues with my eggs and only half of them are viable. So we'll see. I don't want to get my hopes up too too much.


----------



## Haylee.

Hi girlies I am so sorry I haven't been about the last week, I have been so busy with my first week of work.

AF showd up this morning :cry: I was so not expecting it for atleast another 2 days. I am so worried I think my luteal phase is only 11 days. I got some more vitamin b6 today and hopefully this can help! I didn't even get the chance to test and my chart was looknig good, I don't know what has happened :dohh:
But on a lighter note I only had a 30 day cycle woo hoo! That's a _really_ short cycle for me.
I'm going to have a little read to see how your all going :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Haylee.

Hi Sweetmama :hugs: :hugs: I can't imagine what you are feeling right now but I just want to send all my hugs, you are so strong and have picked a nice group of ladies, if you need to chat pm me if you like :flow: xx

@ Princess - I'm so sorry AF screwed you around! But I glad she's here and I hope this is our lucky month! I think I'll be due for AF around valentines day! Wouldn't a bfp just be an amazing valentines present :cloud9:

@ DooDah - Glad AF has come and gone :D Bring on the BDing :sex: trying anything new this month?

@ HRHol - I tried to 'feel' myself Oing this cycle and I didn't seem to notice anything, the only reason I knew was thru opk, ewcm and charting, last cycle was my first chart with an obvious O pattern. 

Hugs and Dust to you all, hopefully this week I won't be so busy with work and I have a little more time to contribute :hugs: 
:dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Haylee- Thanks so much for your kind words, they mean a lot to me. Even though I don't know you it feels good to have someone reach out to me.


----------



## Haylee.

Your welcome :hugs: 
I hope you're okay. x


----------



## Laura91

HRHol said:


> ...Welcome to Laura91 :) What BC were you using? I came off Implanon in Novemberand I havent OV'd yet,hoping this month I will :)

Hi :hi: I was on Microgynon (if that's spelt correctly?) I absolutely hated it and would not recomend it to anyone :growlmad: x



DooDah said:


> ...I was just curious ladies, do you get symptoms when you ovulate other than ewcm? Trying to get the eggy this month, without any OPKs or aids! :dust:

Last month I had AF like pains around when I think I ovulated? x

Haylee. - I love your new piccy :thumbup: It's so cute! x


----------



## princesslou

hii haylee :)
been a while chick hope your okay.
hows the new job?
im due on the week before valentines day :) so if no signs of AF ill wait till the day before or on valentines day to give my boyfriend a nice present :)
xxx
lots of baby dust chick :hugs:
xxx

sweetmama im sorry for your loss hun, cant imagine what your going though. stay strong, like you said everything happens for a reason. Hope your okay xx


----------



## HRHol

Hi Ladies, 

How is everyone feeling today.
Both me and OH started a new Jobs today so both really tired. No chance of any :sex: tonight lol.

Laura, I was on Microgynon for a while before having my daughter. I didnt have any problems with it, wished i'd gone back on it after instead of having Implanon but everyone is different :)

Hayley and princess i hope you get a :witch: free Valentine's Day :)

Lots of Love
Becky xxx


----------



## DooDah

HRHol said:


> Doodah, were pretty close in cycles this month, whats your average length, lotsofbaby dust and fingers crossed we both get our :bfp: this cycle

I've got a 29/30 day cycle, af is regular for me so when she's late, I'll know. When is she due for you?

I think she should show around the 7th of feb :dust:


----------



## DooDah

Haylee. said:


> AF showd up this morning :cry: I was so not expecting it for atleast another 2 days. I am so worried I think my luteal phase is only 11 days. I got some more vitamin b6 today and hopefully this can help! I didn't even get the chance to test and my chart was looknig good, I don't know what has happened :dohh:
> But on a lighter note I only had a 30 day cycle woo hoo! That's a _really_ short cycle for me.

Yay for the short cycle :hugs: could you not have OVd earlier than you thought hun? At least it's onwards and upwards onto the next cycle... This could be the one that brings you a :bfp: 

I'm not really doing anything different this month other than having a laid back approach and NO symptom spotting. After the false IB last month, the 2ww is not gonna turn me crazy :haha:



princesslou said:


> im due on the week before valentines day :) so if no signs of AF ill wait till the day before or on valentines day to give my boyfriend a nice present :)

Hope that she'll stay away for you hun. A :bfp: would be the best present you could ever give him!



HRHol said:


> Both me and OH started a new Jobs today so both really tired. No chance of any :sex: tonight lol.

How is the new job going sweetie? That must be exciting. I know the feeling though... My OH works nights a lot and what with one thing and another, :sex: is like a luxury... And we're supposed to be ttc :dohh:


So there's still a week until I OV. I've been working out loads and have been aching like crazy! Hoping it'll give me a better chance of getting my :bfp: this month!

:dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I found out what went wrong with my baby, and while it doesn't hurt any less it makes me feel better knowing I could not have prevented her death and it wasn't anything I did. She had Trisomy 18


----------



## Haylee.

Awww sweet mama :hugs::hugs: I really hope you aren't blaming yourself. Life is so f%@#%ing cruel sometimes, it's not fair!!!! :hugs::hugs:

@ Laura- Thanks Hun :D I fell in lovee when I seen it :haha: xx :dust:

@ Princess - Hello Chicky, Long time, no talk :hugs: I have been well, work is just excellent, I am really happy with it and I am almost certain my bosses like me :blush: I hope we get our Valentines :bfp: You can't beat that for a present :D I hope all has been well for you xx :dust:

@ HRHol - Thanks! :hugs: My OH and I both started new jobs on the same day too lol but this time last week, so I can definitely relate to how you may be feeling. Don't worry it will get a little easier as the days pass and you get used to it. I hope you can get to BDing soon :hugs:

@ DooDah - Yeah it was kind of bitter sweet in a way, it was like sh!t AF is here, but then on the other hand it was like YAY a kind of normal cycle lol I must of O'D on cd 17 like FF predicted but my temps looked like it was cycle day 20 I O'd and I got my first positive OPK on the 17th :shrug: 
Gahhhhhhh FX'd for valentines Babies :crib: xxx


I hope everyone is well, and we get to see a :bfp: in the thread soon :D
Much Love xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Haylee- I had been blaming myself, thinking maybe it was something I'd done wrong, maybe I could have done something to prevent it, but now I know I couldn't have.


----------



## HRHol

Sweetmama26 said:


> Haylee- I had been blaming myself, thinking maybe it was something I'd done wrong, maybe I could have done something to prevent it, but now I know I couldn't have.

@ sweetmama, really hope your holding up hunny. Your totally right you couldnt have done anything to prevent your terrible loss. Whilst this is no consolation I hope it will help you move forward :hug:

@ Doodah, the new job is going ok, its not something I wanna do forever but I got made redundant before xmas so at least its a job :)

Lots of Love
xxxx

:dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm going to get an awareness ribbon tattoo for her with her name and her birth/death day on it.


----------



## DooDah

Sweetmama - the tattoo sounds like a wonderful thing to do :hugs: you must be so strong! I'm sure your lil bubba is sending sticky dust to you!

HRhol - glad it's going okay. In this economy I guess any job is a good thing. We're lucky really :)

Yep, FX for Valentines babies. Not too long before I OV now! We're holding out :sex: until a few days before. Determined only to do it when I get a lot of ewcm as I think I wasted the swimmers last time too early!

Is anyone due to test soon? :dust:


----------



## HRHol

Hi Ladies, 

How is everyone? :)

@Doodah, my AF is due 2nd Feb so im gonna try and hold off testing until she is late. Feeling confident this month though. I tracked when I ovulated and did plenty of :sex: so fingers crossed :)

Love to all

xx


----------



## DooDah

HR - stay strong through the tww then chick! You can hold out testing :) Have you had any symptoms yet??

:dust:


----------



## Sweetmama26

DooDah - I am trying to stay strong but everything in my life just seems to be falling apart all at the same time.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Hello!
Sorry I havent been around much either! Trying to catch up on all of the posts! 
Im so sorry to hear about your loss!
Hope everyone is doing as well as they can be!
My AF showed up earlier than normal, so Im hoping that im getting more regular and that im ovulating?
Not sure what to do this cycle though!
Its so hard to cope!
Sending lots of Baby Dust!
xx


----------



## princesslou

Hope all you ladies are okay.
i understand the not being able to cope. im actually hoping my AF arrives next month.
i suffered a loss in my family last night :cry:, and even tho a baby would bring some happyness. its not the right time.
really hope everyone is okay, hoping you get your positives soon.

good luck ladies
baby dust to all
xxxxx


----------



## DooDah

Sweetmama26 said:


> DooDah - I am trying to stay strong but everything in my life just seems to be falling apart all at the same time.

Sending so many hugs to you sweetie. I think you're amazing. PM me if you want to chat :hugs:



Faith n Hope said:


> My AF showed up earlier than normal, so Im hoping that im getting more regular and that im ovulating?
> Not sure what to do this cycle though!
> Its so hard to cope!
> Sending lots of Baby Dust!
> xx

Stay strong hun and just think of a :bfp: I know it's so stressful but for all the downs there will be a thousand ups. :dust: to you for this cycle!



princesslou said:


> Hope all you ladies are okay.
> i understand the not being able to cope. im actually hoping my AF arrives next month.
> i suffered a loss in my family last night :cry:, and even tho a baby would bring some happyness. its not the right time.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: my thoughts are with you. I'm sure that whatever the result your family will support you. xxx

I think you ladies are all so fantastic and admirable :flower:


----------



## princesslou

Thanks DooDah, hope your okay.
hows the TTC going?
trying anything new?
xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you DooDah I may just take you up on that since now I'm dealing with this extremely difficult time with no support from my DP as he left me and we're not together anymore.


----------



## DooDah

:hugs: sweetmama - I hope you're okay. I can't imagine what you're going through but you know where I am if you want to pm me sweetie.

We're approaching OVing now. Not sure if I have or not, we BD last night and there was some ewcm but I had weird cm the day before. Not a clue what's going on. Hoping the ewcm picks up. It's still a little early to OV. FX anyways.

Loads of love to all of you girlies. Hoping to see a :bfp: soon!


----------



## HRHol

Hi Ladies, 

How is everyone :)

@princesslou - So sorry to hear about the loss in your family, big hugs :) A baby at these times could actually be the best thing. As one life ends another begins....

@Doodah - I've not really had any symptoms yet, I'm 4DPO today. This time next week I'll be resisting the urges to test I'm sure :)


----------



## Faith n Hope

Im sorry to hear of your loss!
Im sorry to hear about your partner!
Its hard times for everyone! Im having a bad time at the moment!
Really stuggling to cope with it all as it can be overwhelming but try n stay strong ladies I know its hard!
Sending lots of Baby Dust!
Hugs n love!
xxxxxxx
My Mother in Law predicted that ill fall in April though and give birth in January lol!


----------



## TMullins12311

Hi, im young and mine are irregular as well, Im the same way as you, I havent been trying long....But ive tried to be optomistic as well!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww yeah u just have to try n think positive easier said than done hope it happens for you soonly sending lots of baby dust! X


----------



## Faith n Hope

Oh and welcome btw lol xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

DooDah said:


> :hugs: sweetmama - I hope you're okay. I can't imagine what you're going through but you know where I am if you want to pm me sweetie.

Thank you so much, it's been really hard, I'm hoping that we can stay friends but I haven't really talked to him since this happened. I think the way he's feeling is just too much and this is the way he's grieving.


----------



## DooDah

Welcome to our new lady, we're a lovely bunch of girls here and everyone's so supportive!

sweetmama - I understand that it must be tough on everyone sweetie. Just make sure that you put yourself first sometimes chicken, you deserve it after all that's happened :hugs: 

For me: 2 days of BDing with a bit of ewcm... Hoping that I didn't miss OVing as there's not been as much as usual :dohh:

:hugs: to all of you girlies! Keep your chins up, everything on this journey can be so difficult but you have to remember why you're doing it and what you'll receive as a reward.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Yeah good point an amazing reward! Just hope it happens! X


----------



## Sweetmama26

DooDah - For too long I've put myself and my feelings on the back burner, now I'm just going to take time for me.


----------



## DooDah

Sweetmama26 said:


> DooDah - For too long I've put myself and my feelings on the back burner, now I'm just going to take time for me.

Absolutely chick, just take some time for figure out what you want and just spend some 'me' time! Is there anything that you're really looking forward to this year? :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Doodah - No not really, I hadn't really made any plans for anything yet. I'm just taking life one day at a time.


----------



## DooDah

Hey girls, how are you all? Anyone close to testing or OVing??

I'm in the 2ww :dohh: again! Barely seems a day since I left. No symptom spotting though :)

:dust:


----------



## HRHol

Hi ladies, 

Im 8DPO Doodah so in the TWW aswell. Ive had really bad cramps since OV actually. Going to test on the 2nd at 14DPO 

:)

:dust:


----------



## princesslou

hey ladies,
Just passed ovulation. I know i said I hoped AF would come this month, but im really excited to bring a new life into this world. maybe its just what my family needs at the moment.
AF is due 7th, week before valentines how perfect :)
Yehh DooDah im not symptom spotting either, its hard to anyways iv got a cold :( lol.

Cant wait to see your results ladies
keep us posted
xxxx
**hugs**


----------



## HRHol

princesslou said:


> hey ladies,
> Just passed ovulation. I know i said I hoped AF would come this month, but im really excited to bring a new life into this world. maybe its just what my family needs at the moment.
> AF is due 7th, week before valentines how perfect :)
> Yehh DooDah im not symptom spotting either, its hard to anyways iv got a cold :( lol.
> 
> Cant wait to see your results ladies
> keep us posted
> xxxx
> **hugs**

Good Luck Babe xxx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Sending lots of Baby Dust!
xox


----------



## DooDah

Okay girlies :) 

lets keep our chins up! Has anyone tested?? We need a bfp!


----------



## Faith n Hope

I know how exciting would it be if someone got their BFP!
x


----------



## princesslou

Cant wait to come online and see someones got a BFP :)
so excited for you all :thumbup:

my AF is due 7th, anyone around that time??
whos the closest to AF?

Good luck ladies :hugs:
xoxox


----------



## Faith n Hope

My last one was on the 16th, but im still not sure when im due?
x


----------



## HRHol

Hi Girlies, 

My AF is due on the 2nd feb. I'm 12DPO today and got a BFN for the last 3 days.

Will just have to try harder next month I guess.

Good Luck to everyone else


xxxx


----------



## princesslou

hey HRHol your better of waiting till past AF hope it doesnt come for you tomorrow :) hope your okayy xx

hii faith n hope, do you have a date that it will be round about?

I'v been using my normal cycle from years ago, which was round about 29 days.

Hope everyone is okay :)
xxx


----------



## DooDah

I'm due on the 9th but am gonna hold out until the 12th if possible! Want it sooo bad this cycle :D

Gahh I hate the 2ww :dohh:


----------



## Faith n Hope

Well I last turned on the 16th Jan and 16th Dec? So im wondering if it might be the 16th again? But doubt id be so regular?
As the weeks in between were still different?
xox


----------



## DooDah

HRHol said:


> Hi Girlies,
> 
> My AF is due on the 2nd feb. I'm 12DPO today and got a BFN for the last 3 days.
> 
> Will just have to try harder next month I guess.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else
> 
> 
> xxxx

Have you tested again?! Soo excited for you. FX for a second line :)


----------



## Faith n Hope

Hope this is our month everyone! Sending lots of Baby Dust!
xox


----------



## princesslou

faith n hope maybe it will be 16th again, would be good if it was on same date every month :) would save adding up the days lol.

DooDah good luck for the 12th, if im late im gonna wait till valentines morning then it will be a week after. what a perfect gift :)

HRHol good luck this month!! :) routing for you chick

Good luck to everyone :) i sooo wanna see some BFPs this month :D
21 days till my birthday :D woooooop hehe
Hope your all okayy
xxxxxxx


----------



## HRHol

Hi Ladies, 

Well I'm 14DPO today and no sign of AF yet but still BFN on tests :(


Got my fingers crossed for you DooDah good luck for the 12th :)

Love and Hugs

:dust:


----------



## princesslou

hope af stays away for you HRHol, maybe your just testing way too early. Its weird but i always think of my mom in suituations like this. she was 3months with my brother before a test came up positive.
everyones different, some people have low pregnancy hormones which make it difficult to get a positive. just wait a while longer :)

Good Luck hun
xxxxx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww yay nearly your birthday! You doing anything nice?
Hope this is everyones month! I was hopeful but today im feeling like its not going to be my month! Ive been really stressed and upset!
But the slightest twinge im like hhmm?!
Debating whether to try another Dr for another opinion just to see if I can find anything else out?
I just have a feeling its a hormonal thing possibly?
Argh but I dont know u read things and one symptom could mean all sorts!
For example you might spot and it could be your period coming on but then it could be ovulation but then it could be implantation bleeding?! So you never know what to do for the best! Argh its so hard!
Good luck ladies lots of baby dust!
Take care!
xox


----------



## DooDah

Where have all the ladies gone from this post?!

HR - I hope that the witch stays away and gives you your bfp or hurries up for your next cycle... Preferably the first one!

Faith - I hope you're not too stressed chick, have you got any nice plans for the weekend?? :hugs:

8dpo. Gonna hurt something real bad real soon... I wanna POAS. But 'm holding out for another 8 days!


----------



## HRHol

Hi Ladies, 

Well the witch got me :( I OV again around Valentines day, it seems my cycles have gotten quite regular, only 26days so I don't have too long a wait before OV its just the wait afterwards that's horrible.

Doodah - Fertility friend says that over 80% of positive Preg Tests are done at 14 DPO so if you cant wait another 8 days just wait till then as the chances are your result will be accurate. I know it's best to wait until AF is due but in my eyes that's just impossible!

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thanks DooDah not really its so cold im just chilling out after work tbh lol!
How about u?
Yeah it has gone a little quiet! Hope everyones okay?
Unless everyones so busy baby making! Lol!
Good luck ladies and BABY DUST!
Just waiting to see if mine shows up again? and when? Argh!
xox


----------



## DooDah

Well my main problem with pregnancy tests is that I hate buying them. Because I'm only 19 (and I look about 8) I always get dirty judgemental looks. It's enough of a reason to stay strong with testing I assure you. I have one left and am gonna make it last until my bfp. Then I'll buy 7 more, just to be sure...

Sorry the witch got you HR :hugs: onwards and upwards ehh? November is a good birthday month, it'll be your turn to get a :bfp: this cycle!

Faith - how long do you have left to wait? spraying my anti witch spray at you sweetie!

:dust: gals xxx


----------



## DooDah

Oh and it's SNOWING :happydance:

:xmas8:


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww bless u I still get id`d to altho I always joke that my baby will stop getting id`d n I still will haha lol! I'm so irregular I'm not sure I turned on the 16th the last two periods which was odd so I'm wondering if I will again or not I calculate my last cycle on the ovulation trackers to see when I might ovulate which would have been approx last thursday but I didn't feel like I was or get any symptoms I bought a thermometer as well but my temps were all over the place the days I did do them thanks
Baby dust to all!
xox


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey Ladies sorry I've been off so long, I was just trying to take time for me. I met a wonderful man though and we've decided to get to know each other. He's a very decent guy with a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww thats good to hear! Hope it goes well! 
x


----------



## HRHol

Hi Ladies, 
Ive not been on here for ages but I thought i'd stop by and see how everyone was?

I got my :bfp: today. Have been testing with internet cheapies for about a week with unsure results but AF didnt show today so I used a FRER test and the positive is there clear as day! 
dust to everyone 
:dust:


----------



## princesslou

OMG congrates!! so happy for you :D!!
keep in touch hun :) even if its by private message :)
xxxx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww thats amazing news congratulations i bet that you are so happy right now im so pleased for you! 
xox


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats on your wonderful news HRHol


I want to share with you my tattoo that I got in honor of my little girl. Her name is purple, the ribbon is for Trisomy 18 awareness and the date is pink. I thought it was the perfect combination of colors. The artist did a wonderful job.
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/eagleeyes22/GEDC0312.jpg


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww that's a nice gesture! Did it hurt? X


----------



## princesslou

thats beautiful hun :) so amazing. bet it was worth the pain :) xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

Actually it didn't hurt at all when I was getting it done, it was over in 25 mins... Although it did hurt a bit after when my arm was burning, but it was managable


----------



## princesslou

thats amazing that it was done in 25mins, iv got two small ones and both took 45mins. there worth it though if your doing it for a reason :) x


----------



## Sweetmama26

They really are worth it, I have 5 now and have plans for more. All of them have meaning to me... They are extremely addicting though.


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww I dunno im debating getting a tattoo in the future but not sure what or where yet?!
x


----------



## princesslou

I thought is let you all know I got my bfp yesterday.
Good luck everyone
Lots of baby dust
Xxx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Congratulations! Im so happy and pleased for you!
xox


----------



## Sweetmama26

Congrats Princess Lou!


----------



## princesslou

Thank you :)


----------



## EleriT

I know this thread has kind of died but I wanted to let everyone know (because I can't tell friends or family yet) that I got my BFP! Got a very faint positive on Thursday, kept on testing and got a really clear one today, gonna confirm with doc tomorrow :) that's almost 6 months after coming off depo provera xxx


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww congratulations! Great news! xox


----------



## princesslou

Congrats!! :) xx


----------



## DooDah

Hey girlies :) just saw the posts. Congratulations on your bfps to the girls that got them. H&H 9 months to you all.

I'm still trying for mine, OH and I had a very big load of drama going on but we're back to ntnp/ttc now. Starting to feel like it'll never happen :( 8dpo today with a :bfn: too pessimistic to say I'm not out until the witch shows. I know I'm not in this cycle.


----------

